# HAUNTED RADIO: haunted garage sale, horrific fx, hhn, chromeskull, chucky, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, Horrific FX, Halloween Horror Nights, Chucky, Freddy, Leatherface, Jason, Slaughtered At Sundown, Slaughterhouse Adventure, The Munsters, Svengoolie, Laid To Rest: Exhumed, Horror Hall Of Fame, and more!!

Then, we review the 1981 slasher, 'Happy Birthday To Me' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a song from Jesse Lee Turner. All of this and so much more on the August 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-082317.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

